# How to get better battery life



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Since this has been a huge topic lately especially in the miui defx thread I decided to make this post. These ideas/settings are based on my day to day use with A LOT of time spent testing and tweaking. I am currently averaging 42 hours per charge and have gotten just over 60 as my best. On a bad day in a low service area I still get over 20. I will list my findings in the order that I believe makes the biggest difference from the most to the least.

AS ALWAYS I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR WHAT YOU DO WITH OR TO YOUR PHONE!!!!!

1. PUT YOUR PHONE DOWN. I know we all use our phones way to much but that's why we are here. Seriously though if you are not going to be using your phone even for a minute hit the power button to put the phone to sleep. If you get in this habit over an entire day it will make a big difference. Also if you are not using Bluetooth or wifi, disable them. 

2. ADJUST YOUR SCREEN BRIGHTNESS. If you use a static brightness keep it as low as you can. If you use miui this is easy as you can just pull down the toggle menu. For other roms I suggest using a widget, etc. What I prefer is using auto brightness. I use miui with the following settings:

Enabled
Window length 30s
Reset threshold disabled
Sample interval 5s

Use custom on
Light level to dim 2
Allow lights to decrease on
Decrease hysteresis

Edit other levels....
Lower.........upper........screen........buttons 
0.................99.............2.................0
100.............3599.........20...............0
3600...........8599.........50...............0
8600...........+...............200.............0

These settings are a little aggressive and may be to dim for some. Also many people may like the buttons to be on in the dark just change the 0 to 255 for them to be on in the lower settings.

3. DISABLE ALL THE SYNCING. Do you really need Facebook and twitter to update every 5 minutes? Set all the sync intervals on every app you have for the longest possible time  that suits you. The less often you use data the less battery you will use. If possible use push if it is available or disable sync and manually check when you want. I have all my apps set to not sync unless they use push. In miui disable stats and traffic monitor.

4. UNDERVOLT. You can do this by either using an app like android over clock or the boot menu that miui uses, etc. I also recommend using profiles in android over clock. My settings are listed below.

Smartassv2 governor 
300mhz 13v
600mhz 28v
800mhz 38v
1200mhz 65v
.as a starting point i recommend using the following settings and changing the vsels one at a time. android overclock works great for this as you can set one use the phone for a while and keep lowering it until it freezes up or reboots then add 1 or 2 to it. once you find a good setting you can set it in the bootmenu if your rom supports it. 

300mhz 18v
600mhz 31v
800mhz 41v
1100mhz 66v

These are the profiles I use in android overclock

Profiles
Name........................min........Max........priority
Screen off..................300........300.........100
Battery <5%...............300........300.........100
Battery <20%.............300........600.........80
Screen on..................300........1200.......50
In call........................300........800.........50
Charging/full.............300........1200.......50
All use smartassv2 governor 

As with the screen brightness settings my UV/OC settings are VERY aggressive and took a lot of time and many reboots to tweak and get stable. Be sure to test your settings for a while if you as an app to set them before applying them at boot. 

5. SWITCH APPS. Some apps such as Facebook constantly drain on the battery for whatever reason. A simple solution is to switch to friend caster pro which I like better anyway. As you pay more attention to your battery stats you will find apps draining battery when you barely use them. If this is the case try a different one or get rid of it.

6. JUICE DEFENDER. I use miui and it does a pretty good job with battery life as is but I managed to gain a little more using Juice Defender Ultimate. I use the following settings.

Advance profile 

CONTROLS
Mobile data enabled
Tablet mode disabled
Wifi enabled
Options auto disable and wifi preferred
Network mode leave as is
Auto sync ping
Keep enabled data and wifi
Bluetooth enabled
Disable time out 5m
Options none
Time out disabled
Key guard 0
Home wifi network disabled 
Brightness disabled (jd does a terrible job with our phone use your roms settings or a third party app)
CPU disabled (use android over clock and or boot menu) 
GPS leave as is

SCHEDULES
enabled 
Frequency 1
Duration 2
Controls default 
Night disabled 
Peak disabled
Weekend disabled 

TRIGGERS
enabled
Battery threshold 15%
Charger AC
Screen enabled
Options ignore on low battery 
Controls default
Traffic enabled
Traffic threshold low and 15
Apps enabled
Configure interactive
Controls default
Location disabled

These are settings that suit me and may need to be tweaked for your use.

7. DISABLE TELOCATION PROVIDER. First and foremost I DO NOT recommend actually doing this but am putting it here for educational purposes. Freezing or uninstalling relocation provider in an app such as titanium backup will gain you some battery life. The problem with this.....it is the app responsible for relaying your location and other information when you dial 911. I am sure you now see why I do not recommend this.

I typed this all on my tablet and am tired so I am sure I missed something. If you have any other ides please let me know.

I will also add I use the OEM extended battery. I have tried the eBay 3800mah battery and for the first 2 weeks got slightly better life than the OEM extended but it steadily got worse after the first 2 weeks. I just ordered the gorilla gadgets 3500mah battery and will post my results on it after I use it for a while.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

reserved


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. i appreciate the detailed info on undervolting...been looking for something like this.

Just curious...does fixing permissions have any effect on battery if it corrects an app from behaving badly?


----------



## mcaz5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Which battery do you recommend buying?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I am going to follow your settings and see what it does for me, thanks.

Rom toolbox pro now has cpu profiles


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

mcaz5 said:


> Which battery do you recommend buying?


I will let you know in a week or so as I hope to get a few more to test

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

No problem. My new battery is still not here :-/. Let me know if I missed anything.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Excellentjob on this. Most of this I already knew but I appreciate the auto brightness settings. One question. What should my hysteresis be on? 30%?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Scallywag1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Excellentjob on this. Most of this I already knew but I appreciate the auto brightness settings. One question. What should my hysteresis be on? 30%?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


From what I've seen its usually 0 or 90. Never know the difference. Also saw a whole post where they said that that whole upper section should be disabled bc the dx can't detect it anyway

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Hysterious should be 0

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mike86325 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've seen people suggest toggling off data when you're not using it. Would this be a worthwhile thing to do? Also, can't some apps still turn data back on when they need it? Also, wouldn't the app still "wake up" the phone regardless of turning off data? (it might not sync, but would still interfere with sleep)


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

mike86325 said:


> I've seen people suggest toggling off data when you're not using it. Would this be a worthwhile thing to do? Also, can't some apps still turn data back on when they need it? Also, wouldn't the app still "wake up" the phone regardless of turning off data? (it might not sync, but would still interfere with sleep)


First question: Yes, most definitely. Either do it manually if easily available (MIUI has it on the status toggle) or set up JDUltimate profiles. Second question: No, not if its toggled off. Maybe an emergency over-ride (like if you dial 911 it instantly relays your position) but thats it. If you have it toggled off, its off. Third: Yes, but it can't engage the radio. The wakeup isn't what kills the battery, its the radio pull and sync with the tower. Wakeup definitely doesn't help the battery, don't get me wrong, but it could be a lot worse.

Its a lot better to get your app management a lot better than to rely on profiles and data off. Now, that HELPS (I most definitely do it, for sure) but its not a cureall. Set up your apps properly for syncs and pushes. And if they don't behave, dump them (that's my opinion, of course)


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

What he said

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

One question I've been wanting to ask: is turning off gps worthless? For the longest time I was using tasker to switch it on when certain programs opened but I read that it only uses battery when a program accesses it and the gps icon flashes in the status bar so it's best just to leave it on.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

As long as apps aren't constantly using it, it will not make a difference.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## l0m31n (Nov 18, 2011)

how do I turn off telelocation.. is that the network location app I see in TB?

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

l0m31n said:


> how do I turn off telelocation.. is that the network location app I see in TB?
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


Step 7 in the op

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

